# Heater for White Cloud Minnows



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

hello there. I have a 10 gallon white cloud minnow tank, and I've been having trouble with the heater lately. I have the 10gallon Aqueon deluxe kit and it came with an aqueon heater. 

The heater tends to jump around temperature-wise it seems like. Early in the day it's 74, and later at night and went up to like, 77, which I understand is a bit warm for White Clouds. I've unplugged the heater for the time being but the water's still at 75.


Is this normal? Is there a way I can control this? maybe by a new heater? I'd really like to try to keep the water around 70-74. Will they be harmed if the water gets that hot?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm thinking your lights might be heating the water over the day. That's what happened with my incandescent-lit hood in my old ten-gallon tank.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

but I have fluorescent lights, I thought they didn't heat the water?


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah, in that case, it couldn't be the lights. 

Usually my Aqueon heaters work well...you could call the company and ask them. Maybe they could suggest possibly problems. 

Is there sun that could warm the water? Perhaps it's next to something heat-generating, like a computer or a fridge (sounds weird, right? But the tops and sides of fridge can get pretty hot!)


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

fluorescent lights don't throw as much heat as incandescent, but they do add some, as do anything that pumps water. Unless the room is getting cold at night, I'd just unplug the heater for the summer. You could drop the water level enough to make a 'waterfall' which should increase cooling due to evaporation, or you could add more aeration to help the fish deal with warmer than ideal water. Watch your fish, you can tell if they are suffering. I think they will be fine a little warmer, but may stop spawning until things cool off.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

humdedum said:


> Ah, in that case, it couldn't be the lights.
> 
> Usually my Aqueon heaters work well...you could call the company and ask them. Maybe they could suggest possibly problems.
> 
> Is there sun that could warm the water? Perhaps it's next to something heat-generating, like a computer or a fridge (sounds weird, right? But the tops and sides of fridge can get pretty hot!)


Well, it's in my small room on a stand next to my computer. there is no light that can shine on the tank though. there's two windows in my room, and neither of them shine in that direction


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

The computer could be creating heat. Also, as emc7 said, a piece of equipment can warm things up. Sometimes my power filters produce a bit of heat.


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

Is there anything I can get to possibly maybe cool the tank down?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

does your room get below 60 degrees ? if not then just unplug the heater..
think about where these fish come from.....cool mountain streams in china....not warm little streams in south america...


----------



## minnowcrazy (May 1, 2011)

I am aware of where they come from. And I dontknow really the temperature of my room


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's probably just fine. You don't need a heater. Having it be too warm or too cool is not nearly as bad as having the temp swing so wildly.


----------



## Plecostomus (Jul 31, 2006)

I agree, I have a small tank with white clouds and they don't need a heater. The light makes the water a little warmer in the day, but they are fine with it.


----------

